# Lurchers and Cats



## Fourcatsarebetterthanone (Mar 8, 2012)

A Lurcher has just become our next door neighbour and I have 4 cats. The owner tells me that it will not tolerate cats. It has already killed all 3 squirrels that were in the vicinity. My cats have been actively welcomed into this garden by the previous neighbour and so feel safe there. There is a 6 foot fence but the cats obviously get over this. I have told the owner of my concerns and he has taken them onboard but there is little else we can do as it's not the dogs fault, that is what they do. I am very concerned that this is a disaster waiting to happen. Any advice from Lurcher owners as to any possible measures to take?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't have a lurcher but do have a RR that has nearly caught one of our neighbours' cats in the garden (as close as pulling fur from his tail, not good at all ). They get in but then can only get out under the gate. I check the garden before I let the dog out but can't account for the cats that jump in whilst the dog is out.

I have made sure there are a few areas in the garden where the cats can get that the dog can't and am thinking about some of the strips mention in this thread: http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/264846-cat-scarers-do-not-work.html for the top of the fence.

Most cats soon got the message that they were in danger if they came into our garden very quickly TBH, but there are a persistent few.

Perhaps ask your new neighbour if they wouldn't mind checking the garden carefully until your cats get the message and if you buy some strips whether they would ming using them on the fence?


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

The only thing you can really do is to discourage the cats from going over there. to be honest the first time they see/hear the dog it may stop them. 

Tell the neighbour to spray some water at the cats or just shout at them to get out the garden etc. 

Or you can get special cat like fencing stuff to go on the top of the fence to stop th going over. So you could put that on the side where the dog is.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

The best solution would be to cat prrof your garden to stop the cats getting out.
This seems like a good system, it has rolling poles so most cats can't get in or out 
Home


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

Also, go to the general cat chat section, find the sticky at the top of the threads, called cat runs and cat enclosures. It also showed how to cat proof yards, prof jobs and DIY. Your cats will be safe from cars, etc., as well.


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

i have this problem, my dog is a lurcher cross and altho was brought up with a cat will chase any cat that gets in the garden, the woman opposite me has 8 cats and 1 of them persists in coming in the garden even tho my dog has chased it several times, its an accident waiting to happen but i am helpless to know what to do especially now the darker mornings and evenings are here.
my 19 yr old cat was killed by a husky cross earlier in the year and that still haunts me now so god knows how i would feel if my dog killed a cat


----------

